# Why buy new  . . .   Agfa-Ansco's



## IanG (Jan 20, 2008)

Two of these noble beasts head my collection of Cameras:






A 10x8 Commercial Field camera, and it does get used.

The original owner (of this one) taught at the Clarence White School of Photography, he had the best possible lens fitted, a C.P. Goerz Am. Opt. 12" Dagor, which he later had factory coated after WWII.

Ian


----------



## Alpha (Jan 23, 2008)

A coated dagor?


----------



## nossie (Jan 23, 2008)

that's a heap of $h1t man and I hope you didn't get caught for much on it. I'm no expert but I'd say the Canon 1Ds III would blow the bolox out of it.

Buyer beware and all that!


----------



## Alpha (Jan 23, 2008)

nossie said:


> that's a heap of $h1t man and I hope you didn't get caught for much on it. I'm no expert but I'd say the Canon 1Ds III would blow the bolox out of it.
> 
> Buyer beware and all that!



:thumbdown:

Surely you're not serious. An 8x10 image runs 1000mp+. And an early 12" Dagor that's been coated makes L-series glass look like a Russian knockoff. 

It's useless, misinformed bull**** like this that makes forums a sometimes very poor place to learn anything.


----------



## nossie (Jan 23, 2008)

yeah and it's little ape's like you that would take wit like mine serious... come back in about 15 years when you're all growed up pup.


----------



## doobs (Jan 24, 2008)

nossie said:


> that's a heap of $h1t man and I hope you didn't get caught for much on it. I'm no expert but I'd say the Canon 1Ds III would blow the bolox out of it.
> 
> Buyer beware and all that!



Seriously? Crap, I'd take a hammer to a Canon 1Ds if it meant I'd acquire that bad boy 8x10.


----------

